# Extremely tiny tail bob normal for newly adopted budgie tossed from home to home?



## kyky (May 19, 2018)

Hi there!

I am new to this board. After going to Petco to pick up food for my cat, I ended up arriving after the staff had set up a habitat for two bonded budgies that were just dumped at the door for no known reason. The man told the staff he could no longer keep them and turned the other way and walked out. I am thinking the budgies are one male and one female but, I believe they are young and it is hard to tell still. They still have the stripes on their heads and from what I can tell, no iris yet. 

Both budgies are obviously timid from being tossed from place to place. The one I believe has a tiny (and I mean tiny) tail bob that is hardly noticeable. She does not have it constantly, and it speeds up if I startle her by accident. (I've been trying very hard to help her adjust, she even stepped on my arm by herself once but did not stay long.) The female also seems to have lost a couple feathers from the stress, but not a significant amount. 

They've been home for about exactly 24 hours now. They seem to be settling in and getting more comfortable. They love to "talk" back to me when I talk to them. They play with their toys and perches, I've seen them eat multiple times and drink once, and are in a different spot every time I walk in. They were also grinding their beaks before bedtime almost in sync which after reading seems to be a sign of content. She does not have any weird noises like wheezing or seem to be struggling. 

Should I worry about the tiny movements of her tail? It is nothing large or even close like the videos of tail bobbing on Youtube.

I actually work at a Veterinary Teaching Hospital and talked to a vet today and showed him a video, he did not think it was a problem and said she probably just needs to settle in. And it has slowed down since I took that video, which was about 12 hours ago. 

I guess I'm just looking for reassurance as these are my first birds and I want them to have a better life.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

It is normal for them to have a tiny tail bob, especially when nervous or breathing hard.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you (and karma) for taking in these two needy little budgies and giving them a safe and loving home! :hug:

There is no need for you to worry about the tiny tail bob. When a budgie is stressed, it breathes a bit more heavily and the tail naturally moves a bit with each breath. Some healthy budgies actually have a wee tail bob all of the time. I have two myself that do!

It sounds as though the two little budgies are settling into their new environment quite well - especially considering all they've been through.

I'm sure you are aware it is important to keep them in a room where your cat has no access.
http://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/329945-cats-dogs-predators-birds-prey.html

You've definitely come to the right place to gather information in order to give your little ones the best possible life. :thumbup:

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Thank you for rescuing these sweet birds :hug: 

You've been given great advice above. They are stressed right now and settling in. Be sure to give them at least two weeks without trying to tame them to ensure they're used to their new home and are at ease. 

Be sure to read through the links provided above as they will provide the best information for the keeping of your budgies! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around the forums and meet your little ones soon!  

Cheers :wave:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I completely agree :iagree:. A ‘slight’ tail bob is normal in some circumstances as said above, and is nothing to worry about. 

The nerve they had to get rid of the birds in that way. They knew of course if they didn’t high tail it right out of there, they’d have demanded they take the birds back out with them! Looks like they got lucky with a good home though. Thank you .

You can familiarize yourself with Talk Budgies, and learn much of the basics, by reading over the Stickies posts at the top of the forum sub-sections. You will find answers to many common questions there. Also, in the Articles section, and the links given to you upon sign up by FaeryBee, you’ll find some important and useful information as well. 

Welcome to the forum . Looking forward to hearing more about your new little ones!


----------



## kyky (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for the advice! I'm still being a bit of a paranoid new budgie Mom... (Forgive me.) Hopefully, the photo attaches. *Does my budgies cere look normal?* The only reason I ask is that the male has larger nostrils. This is the one we believe to be female. As for an update, she was actually playing with me a bit today and the pair chatted together for hours. She took treats straight from my hand. I don't notice it when she's playing or active, but the bit of heavier breathing still seems to be present, maybe a little better. I'm sure she's still settling in. I did pick up some vitamins to add to her water. From what I can gather they probably weren't taken care of well before.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

The photo is a bit blurry, but I can’t see anything wrong with the cere nares (nostrils).


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*From what I can see in the picture, her cere looks perfectly normal. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

As others have said, it looks normal. It looks like he might be growing in new pinfeathers above the cere.


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you for rescuing these babies! I can't wait to see and hear more about them settling in and getting to know their new mom. :001_smile:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor little ones, thanks for taking them in. You were at the right place at the right time, would love to see more pictures once they settle in.icturesplease:


----------



## kyky (May 19, 2018)

Hello again!

Little bit of an update! I decided to take both birds to the vet today due to my concerns + just not having any history of them. She actually had a piece of skin growing over her nostril that was most likely caused from previous poor nutrition and that was what was making her breathing heavy. The vet removed the blockage which caused slight bleeding but she should be good to go now! Both birds were checked and she said they are in perfect health! She agreed with me that they tend to be around the 4-6 month range. (Poor babies have been traveling around a little too much in their short life.  ) I need to work to change their main diet from what it was due to them only eating the seeds in it. But I have bought a vitamin block, cuttlebone, and a water supplement which they are using! Both birds are warming up to me slowly and even came to their "door" to see me when I uncovered them this morning! 

I'll attach some photos below.  Thanks again for all the advice! I am much more at ease after having them examined.

(Ps. The store had them named Tia and Tamara... So I need to change that. LOL. Suggestions are welcome!  )


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

They're both beautiful! Here is a page with lots of name suggestions  http://www.talkbudgies.com/new-budgie-arrivals/271522-unique-names-unique-budgies.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear you took the budgies in to see the Avian Vet and the blockage was removed. 
Well done! :hug:

Your little girls are lovely and I'm sure you'll come up with some great names for them.*


----------



## kyky (May 19, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> They're both beautiful! Here is a page with lots of name suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great! Thank you!!! &#128578;



FaeryBee said:


> *I'm glad to hear you took the budgies in to see the Avian Vet and the blockage was removed.
> Well done!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! &#128578;


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Your little girls are adorable!!


----------



## kyky (May 19, 2018)

Hunterkat said:


> Your little girls are adorable!!


Thanks a bunch! &#128578;


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are beautiful  

Do you have a photo taken without flash of the blue budgie? I think she may be male


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> They are beautiful
> 
> Do you have a photo taken without flash of the blue budgie? I think she may be male


Now, looking again, I see why StarlingWings is saying that the blue might be a male. Can you post another clear photo in natural lighting?


----------



## kyky (May 19, 2018)

Hey guys! A little bit of a scary but moving forward update for you. (And I will get better photos when I can. The blue we are almost positive is a boy, the yellow we are between on and so was the avian vet.) :green plet:

The tail bobbing seemed to get a little worse and I panicked before bed Wednesday night and drove them to the University pet hospital to be checked by the exotics team. They actually suspected the beginnings of a chlamydia infection! They are now on injections of doxycycline and seem to be improving well. They are eating and playing. They even were stepping up on a stick I have for me! 

The avian doctor believes I caught it probably just in time before they were worse. They were not tested due to the already labored breathing and being anxious. The vet was afraid the yellow one would die in her hands if she tried, so I decided to wait and see if the antibiotics did the trick. And it seems to be! They also received breathing treatments and were singing on the way home. Poor babies, they've had a rough week. Praying it is all up from here.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your panic resulted in the right thing for your new babies, any time you think something is off it is always best to have it checked out. Hope they continue to improve.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I’m so glad you caught that early! Hoping they get better soon!


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

You're a good birdy mum! What lucky babies to have found their way to you! I hope we get pictures soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's wonderful that you took the budgies in and had them checked when you did. Well done! :urock:

I'm so glad they are being treated and are both expected to have a full recovery.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m so glad to hear the birds were diagnosed and treated in time! Great to hear they’re improving .


----------

